# Red Tail Shark kills angelfish?



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

so i went to my LFS today and i saw a giant red tail shark and i just thought he was so cute! so i asked the owner were he came from and she said she brought him in because she thought he killed her angel I never herd of such a thing so I brought him home hes in my Quarantine tank i have other tanks to put him in do you guys have any idea or know if this is possible? im scared to put him with my angel after what I herd any thoughts would be great thank you!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, that is very probable. If you read our profile [click on the shaded name, Red Tailed Shark], you will see that this species is quite aggressive. Aggression in such fish can often be intensified by poor environmental surroundings. Not knowing how it was kept by the other aquarist, that may have been part of the issue. But as the fish appears to have turned that way, it is unlikely to reverse. What nature programs into a fish species is not going to change. I would return the fish, unless you want fish destruction in your aquarium. As mentioned in our profile, this fish is often overly aggressive with fish that have vertical stripes, such as angels. Always thoroughly research any fish species before aquiring it; this not only saves you trouble, it is safer for the fish.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

Byron said:


> Yes, that is very probable. If you read our profile [click on the shaded name, Red Tailed Shark], you will see that this species is quite aggressive. Aggression in such fish can often be intensified by poor environmental surroundings. Not knowing how it was kept by the other aquarist, that may have been part of the issue. But as the fish appears to have turned that way, it is unlikely to reverse. What nature programs into a fish species is not going to change. I would return the fish, unless you want fish destruction in your aquarium. As mentioned in our profile, this fish is often overly aggressive with fish that have vertical stripes, such as angels. Always thoroughly research any fish species before aquiring it; this not only saves you trouble, it is safer for the fish.


Well I bought him for my fiancees tank which is just monster fishes no angels or anythign with stripes


----------

